# Over the sink LED retrofit



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A couple of 4" Lotus Lights or equivalent would be a ton of light above a sink.


----------



## Takideezy (Mar 19, 2017)

99cents said:


> A couple of 4" Lotus Lights or equivalent would be a ton of light above a sink.


That would work if I didn't have one existing round box directly over the sink. Hopeful that someone will suggest a single higher lumen fixture.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Takideezy said:


> Looking for a LED flush mount retrofit like the HALO SLD 600 series. Need working light so something north of 1500 lumens with the ability to dim. Color would be 2700K or higher. I replaced a globe style fixture that contained (2) GE LED 10W A19 lamps with the 710 lumen HALO mentioned above. The customer wants more light and ability to dim. Mounting is to a standard round ceiling box, thanks in advance for your suggestions.
> 
> Takideezy





99cents said:


> A couple of 4" Lotus Lights or equivalent would be a ton of light above a sink.


Ya not thinking out of the box at the moment .,, why not make a shallow channel box to pop in a pair of Lotus light and 99Cents do have alot of good experince with them and he will say those sonva gun will throw alot of light. 

and keep in your mind the LED lumines and Indentscent lumines are not the same so keep it in your mind.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Sorry, for some reason I thought you had two locations. I often put a 3" Lotus above a sink. A single 4" is lots assuming 8' ceiling. You can go 6" and dim it if the client wants an overabundance of light.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Takideezy said:


> That would work if I didn't have one existing round box directly over the sink. Hopeful that someone will suggest a single higher lumen fixture.


Remove the round box and a 4" recessed light will fit in the hole. Or open the hole up a bit to fit a larger recessed light.

The 6" Lithonia wafer style LED recessed light (like the Lotus) puts out over 1,000 lumens. Don't get hung up on lumens when it comes to LEDs, they tend to be much brighter than other lights.

My biggest issue are these wafer LED's being too bright and having customers call to complain that they now need a dimmer.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Remove the round box and a 4" recessed light will fit in the hole. Or open the hole up a bit to fit a larger recessed light.
> 
> The 6" Lithonia wafer style LED recessed light (like the Lotus) puts out over 1,000 lumens. Don't get hung up on lumens when it comes to LEDs, they tend to be much brighter than other lights.
> 
> My biggest issue are these wafer LED's being too bright and having customers call to complain that they now need a dimmer.


That part I do agree with Hackwork I do know the LED's can kick serious amount of light so getting more common to put in the dimmer for it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Being too bright is the only complaint I hear about LED fixtures.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Remove the round box and a 4" recessed light will fit in the hole. Or open the hole up a bit to fit a larger recessed light.
> 
> The 6" Lithonia wafer style LED recessed light (like the Lotus) puts out over 1,000 lumens. Don't get hung up on lumens when it comes to LEDs, they tend to be much brighter than other lights.
> 
> My biggest issue are these wafer LED's being too bright and having customers call to complain that they now need a dimmer.


You should be selling the dimmer anyway, especially with 6".


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> You should be selling the dimmer anyway, especially with 6".


I could only offer. The old days of forced sales went out the window with the RICO Act.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Being too bright is the only complaint I hear about LED fixtures.


Funny you mention that..I just installed (6) 6" Halo old work
recess housings w/ LED bulbs and that's the first thing out
of the HO's mouth ...whoa .."those are bright".

I suggested a dimmer and made some more money.:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> Funny you mention that..I just installed (6) 6" Halo old work
> recess housings w/ LED bulbs and that's the first thing out
> of the HO's mouth ...whoa .."those are bright".
> 
> I suggested a dimmer and made some more money.:thumbsup:


Yes Sir, that is the first thing they say. 

Offering up dimmers is the next article of business.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Kichler http://www.kichler.com/products/product/flush-mount-led-2700k-flush-mount-led-wh-43848whle.aspx

This gets you to 1000 lumens. We buy these for $20 at the supply house. Great color and they dim nice.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mbednarik said:


> Kichler http://www.kichler.com/products/product/flush-mount-led-2700k-flush-mount-led-wh-43848whle.aspx
> 
> This gets you to 1000 lumens. We buy these for $20 at the supply house. Great color and they dim nice.


2700k isn't my first choice for kitchens / work areas.


----------

